# يا اهل ال Distillation هذه هدية لكم



## e7em|e7em (26 يونيو 2006)

تقديم جميل عن التقطير وسلس اتمنى انه يفيد الجميع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (26 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا[/frame]


----------



## المهندسة 1 (27 يونيو 2006)

*thank you*

many thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks:15:


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير اخي وبوركت


----------



## chopin (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا e7em|e7em

وانا من عندي هذا الملف

مشاهدة المرفق Distillation-Rev41.pdf

ان شاء الله يكون مفيدا للجميع

بالمناسبة e7em|e7em كيف تقراء ؟؟؟!!!:81:​


----------



## e7em|e7em (2 يوليو 2006)

تقرا احم احم 
ومشكر على المشاركة الرائعة والمفيدة جدا
وربنا ينفع بك
وبصراحة ما شالله شرح سلس ومرتب
واريد ان استاذنك اخي بان اضعه مع الملف الاول في قشم هندسة البترول لتعم الفائدة هنا وهناك
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا 

:14: :14: :14:


----------



## venturi (4 يوليو 2006)

ملف جدا جميل مشكور


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (8 يوليو 2006)

معلومات ثرية , الله يسهل امركم ويجزيكم.


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني شكرى فتحى (13 يوليو 2006)

من فضلكم انا تدى محل لتصنيع المنظفات فاريد من حضرتكم ان اعرف كيف اصنع مادة السليفونيك وياريتت ترسلوا لى صناعة100كيلو سليفونيك للتجربة ومثلها مادة الكلور تركيز14%


----------



## هاني شكرى فتحى (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل فى مجال المنظفات
واريد من حضرتكم ان تعلمونى مما عتمكم الله
اريد ان اتعلم كيف اصنع مادة السليفونيك والكلورتركيز12% ومادة التكسابون
وياريت انت تكون ان تعلمونى كمية100كيلو فقط حيث ان راس المال الدى املكه قليل 
وليت الرد يكون سريعا وجزاكم الله خيرا
جعلكم الله عونا للمسلمين 
والسلام عليكم
ورحمة الله
وبركاته


----------



## هاني شكرى فتحى (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد الرد سريعا بخصوص كيفية تصنيع مادة السليفونيك والكلور والتكسابون


----------



## هاني شكرى فتحى (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد الرد سريعا يخصوص كيفية تصنيع مادة السليفونيك والكلور والتكسابون
وجزاكم الله خيرا جعلكم الله عونا للمسلمين


----------



## hamodi09 (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (17 يوليو 2006)

بوركت
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك
مع التقدير


----------



## nassary (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## nassary (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mr_ddt2007 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك جدا جدايا هندسة انت شاب جامد وياريت تشوف حاجة 
simulation or programming with chemical eng


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووور كتير


----------



## chemical82 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك e7m
على هذه الهدية


----------



## nassary (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## omarsaaed (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (2 ديسمبر 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks deaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## s2b (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zork (27 فبراير 2007)

thanks for all of you


----------



## meshaal446 (28 فبراير 2007)

Thank you 
for useful information


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 مارس 2007)

عظيم جداً الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله جهودكم


----------



## رفعت حجاج (16 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## PEACE MASTER (16 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عزيز (17 مايو 2007)

بارك اله فيك


----------



## رياح الجنة (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## e7em|e7em (18 مايو 2007)

أشكر كل من مر على هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع
ولدي اقتراح وخصوصا للطلاب
لماذ لا نبدا بعرض دقيق وموضوعي لعملية التقطير خطوة بخطوة 
بحيث يستفيد منها الطلاب ومن هم في بداية مشوارهم العملي في مصافي النفط والغاز
ودمتم


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور 
وربنا يجازيك خيرا عن كل سطر وكل معلومة


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه تقرير رائع


----------



## مدلول (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (23 مايو 2007)

الهم نور قلبه بنور العلم واكرمنا واياه يا كريم


----------



## وسام منذر العراقي (26 مايو 2007)

شكراً على تعاونك


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لل ك كثيرا ااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وسام منذر العراقي (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## الغدامسي (12 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much 

iam chemical engneerig 

but work on mantienance planinig engneering


----------



## محمد الحاج عبدالله (13 يوليو 2007)

ياشباب مشروع التخرج بتاعي عن اسثخلاص الزيوت النباتية ممكن مساعده


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (15 يوليو 2007)

عاشت الايادي والله 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزززززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## كرافت سعودي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك
:78: اذا امكن مصادر عن وحدات هدرجة النفثا


----------



## كيميائي مبتدئ (9 أكتوبر 2007)

يديك العافية أخوي ، أنا خلصت كورس الـ separation لكن راح أستفيد أيضاً من هذا الكتاب ، مشكور أخي.


----------



## توكلت على الله (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور والله


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين شباب على هذا الكتاب القيم 
وبارك الله فيكم 
وتحياتي لكل من ساهم فيه


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً شكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًرررشكراًشكراًرشكراًشكراًشكراً


----------



## silicon_100 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## مهند هاني جرجيس (1 مارس 2008)

*e7em|e7em*



e7em|e7em قال:


> تقديم جميل عن التقطير وسلس اتمنى انه يفيد الجميع


شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش
شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## مهند هاني جرجيس (1 مارس 2008)

ششششششششششكرا جدا


----------



## جباليا (1 مارس 2008)

jazak alah kheran thanksss


----------



## محمود بن حسين (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
منور هلبه:20:


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (14 مارس 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور جدا على الهديه


----------



## المهندس الريدى (13 أبريل 2009)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## فارس بلال (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الئ كل عضو ينتمي الئ هدا الموقع
واشكركم احبتي في الله علئ قبولي كعضو معكم


----------



## ارهينيوس (13 أبريل 2009)

جميل مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## absy (14 أبريل 2009)

*جهد طيب*

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الجميلة.


----------



## dammak (14 أبريل 2009)

merci 1000 merci de dammak de tunisi


----------



## البلاتين (5 يوليو 2009)

عمل مميز .. وارجو ان نفتح حوار حول الكتاب .. لتعم الفائدة بشكل اكبر للجميع ..


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا يا أخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راضى الجنفاوى (16 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## chem.eng.jawad (17 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

_ مشكور جدا"ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للاخوين على موضوعيهم القيمين.. بوركتم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي هذا الملف القيم وشكرا


----------



## المدرب نت (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## abu bassam (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات المفيدة ... 

شكراً 

شكراً 

شكراً 

شكراً 

شكراً

شكراً

شكراً


----------



## depropanizer (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الغالي. ووفقك الله.


----------



## depropanizer (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يالغالي.


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يأخي .


----------



## امير العراق (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## mohamedbettaieb (8 يناير 2010)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شك

*


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا ألموضوع واتمني لك كل خير


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر
,,,,,


----------



## chemist.mohamed (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود بن حسين (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل في الخير مسعاك


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (9 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور على المشاركة الرائعة والمفيدة جدا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## qazasq2002 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا جزيلا علي الكتب القيمة


----------



## عبدالله الخرجي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## omar2011 (2 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (2 يناير 2011)

متشكرين وجزاكم الله خيرا وياريت يكون فى قسم فى المنتدى خاص بالتقطير distillation وبالذات ياريت لو فى حد عنده اى كتب او مراجع عن فصل الهواء بالتقطير والحسابات الخاصة بالريفلكس وعلاقته بكمية الهواء و...........الخ نكون شاكرين حيث اننى اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ 7 سنوات ولو حد عنده اى سؤال انا مش هتاخر عليه لو الاجابه موجودة وشكرا


----------



## Ismaiel Manasrah (7 يناير 2011)

Thanks too much


----------



## رائد حيران (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر1967 (9 يناير 2011)

*تعلمــت أن هنــاك طريقتيــن ليكــون لديــك أعلــى مبنــى ... امــا أن تدمــر** كــل المبانــي من حولــك أو ان تبنــي أعلــى مــن غيــرك... فاختــر دائمــا أن** تبنــي أعلى مــن** غيــرك*​​


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (13 يناير 2011)

thanks so much


----------



## وسيم عدنان (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا ابطال الهندسة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الهندي30 (23 يناير 2011)

*ملف جدا جميل مشكور*


----------



## ahlam m (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكوروبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahlam m (13 فبراير 2011)

ملف رائع وانابحاجة الى الى اي يتعلق بbatch distillationلأن لدي بحث ماسترعن هذاالموضوع


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هشام عبدالجليل (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك على المعلومات بس طلب ارجو منك معلومات عن الفلتر كربون فى معالجه المياه طريقه الصيانه ومدى الصلاحيه وكيفيه الكفاءه ومتى اعرف انتهاء صلاحيته ولك جزيل شكرى وامتنانه .


----------



## محمد احمد85 (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وادخلكم فسيح جناته


----------



## chicou (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم...وجازاك الله كل خير.....ان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه..


----------



## aztype (15 مارس 2011)

*شكرا*

تحياتي .... جزيل الشكر والامتنان 
كنت ابحث هذاالموضوع وافادني موضوعك .... شكرا


----------



## على المرسى (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واليك التقييم يا طيب


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لدي سؤال ومن له القدرة على الاجابة ارجو ان يرد 
انا مهندس اعمل في وزارة النفط ولدينا براميل مواد كيماوية ونرغب بطريقة عملية للتخلص منها وسمعت من احد زملائي في مصر تقوم وزارة الصناعة بثرم هذه البراميل ومزجها مع السمنت في الصناعات الاسمنتية من له بحث او طريقة عملية ان يرسلها الية تحياتي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## برزان درويش (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا مغفور الذنب ان شاء الله


----------



## 132436 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## 132436 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

سوال .. اريد انتاج احد المواد معموله بالسوبر برو superoro ضرووري 

اي ماده


----------



## safa aldin (23 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير اخي وبوركت


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ناس بتصمم، إيه إيه.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الهندي30 (18 يناير 2012)

*ملف 
ملف جدا جميل مشكور

جدا جميل مشكور*​


----------



## eng.gharram (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## kokzeng (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## سفيان الجعفري (12 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdalrhmaan azzuni (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledc (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## احمد صالح جميل (23 فبراير 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu
soooooooooooooo much


----------



## safa aldin (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي وبوركت


----------



## alqadasi (29 مارس 2012)

*مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## haider2012 (31 مارس 2012)

Many thank for all


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## ahmedweheeb (4 مايو 2012)

thanks​


----------



## ahmed omer (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## wks316 (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي وبوركت


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عمار مجيد لاجي (25 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## Nader1982 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## كريم الكيميائي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زينالكميائي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي ....مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## njmstarvs (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير_​_​


----------



## hawk1282 (15 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## islambakry (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## برزان درويش (28 فبراير 2013)

الله يغفرلك كل ذنوبك ان شالله وموفق ان شالله


----------



## king_24_23 (23 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزاكم بالخير 
:75:​


----------



## mohamed sigma (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا​


----------



## mohamed sigma (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------



## miltronique (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

